

From High Frequency Trading to Silicon Valley - nancyhua
http://nancyhua.com/2014/03/20/high-frequency-trading-vs-silicon-valley-startup/

======
icu
I wish Nancy Hua all the best, but as an entrepreneur-quant-algo-trader I have
to wonder why, if she was so great at trading, she isn't still pursing it?

~~~
nancyhua
I've thought and blogged about this question a lot.
[http://nancyhua.com/2013/12/23/waste-
life/](http://nancyhua.com/2013/12/23/waste-life/)

